# Experience with Sleepy Valley Kennels in Mineral Point, WI?



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I don't have any knowledge of them but I don't see any mention on their site about health certifications. The Golden Retriever Club of America's Code of Ethics for breeders says the sire and dam should have health certifications for hips and elbows plus cardiologist heart tests and ophthalmologist tests on their eyes. Any reputable breeder would be doing this before they breed their dogs. If I was you I would ask them if the have done these tests and listed them on OFA. There is a much bigger risk of expensive and painful health problems without these tests.


----------



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

Looks like an operation. Can’t verify any health certifications as I can’t find any information on parents. At first glance not impressed.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Some misinformation on their site- 
AKC does NOT approve of breeders or facilities. AKC DOES inspect- usually high volume breeders unless one happens to be on the way to someone else's and then they will do them too- but generally, it is high volume breeders. 
The mention of two dog buildings with runs makes me believe they are high volume as well- 

Having 'all the parents on site' is not a good thing. It is a cost saving and research avoiding method, and it is a truly rare thing that the best stud dog for a given bitch is owned by the owners of the bitch. Stud dogs are very available and the best one for a girl isn't going to be in her backyard (or kennel, as in this case). 
Don't know if this is their stud dog- it is the only dog on OFA (the database for health clearances in the US) with their kennel name- https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?f=sr&appnum=1848199 and he is sorely lacking- has hip only, no heart, eye, elbow or DNA. 

I would never ever rely on FB kennel pages, especially if the website does not list the dogs' registered names so buyers can do the due diligence they should do when making a purchase from a breeder. FB by nature is set up so that NO bad review will be found there, it does usually show the name of the person who rates low stars but notice comments are missing.


----------



## heckingoodboye (Jan 12, 2018)

Thank you everyone, this is fantastic information.

We are going to visit tomorrow, they said they will have the parents pedigrees available at that time. I'll report back here to let everyone know what I find.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Maybe take pics of the peds so you can remember the registered names to report- someone will help you do the research.
I just hate it when people make a puppy person come see to see clearances/pedigrees- because the reality is, all GR puppies are darling and it's very hard to say no go when they are so precious.

Clearances (I hate to have to say this) are often falsified- especially eyes and hearts- generally, if elbows are missing on OFA and hips are there, the elbow is failed. That is because nearly 20 years into them being on the same application to OFA even the country vets know to do them both at the same time.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Want to know if you are dealing with honest folks? Ask for the parents registered names or registration numbers today before you visit. If they are on the up and up, there is no reason to not give them to you. 

This looks like a high volume commercial Kennel, what some would call a mill. These types of operations want you to visit preferably with the family in tow. They know that your reasoning and caution about health testing will likely falter when faced with adorable puppies. 

Here is some information to help arm yourself with knowledge. Bad breeders want you to be ignorant and emotional.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2018)

heckingoodboye said:


> Thank you everyone, this is fantastic information.
> 
> We are going to visit tomorrow, they said they will have the parents pedigrees available at that time. I'll report back here to let everyone know what I find.


How did the visit go? Did you end up going with Sleepy Valley for your Golden Retriever puppy?


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

If you are seriously considering them and health is important to you, ask for the parents names and post them here. Someone will assist with the research. I expect this person probably did get a puppy even if health is dismal because all puppies are cute. But if you want health, you need to verify regardless of who you buy from. Never blindly trust.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am in Wisconsin, and have several breeders I recommend. This is not one of them.


----------



## Ryan D. (Jun 17, 2021)

Tahnee GR said:


> I am in Wisconsin, and have several breeders I recommend. This is not one of them.


Who do you recommend then? We are in Wisconsin and looking to get a Golden. Thanks!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Ryan D. said:


> Who do you recommend then? We are in Wisconsin and looking to get a Golden. Thanks!



Here's a list of MW Breeders, WI is included-

2018 Midwest Breeder List | Golden Retriever Dog Forums (goldenretrieverforum.com)


----------

